# Warehouse Floor - Concrete Sealer



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

We're bidding a large warehouse job - looks like we'll we awarded. The GC wants us to apply the coatings on the concrete slab as well (153,000 sf). I'm trying to decide if there's a better method of application other than 2-3 crews pumping through our Graco Mark 5's with standard gun & tip set up (prob 517 tip or thereabout) and a 2' extension.
We've done a ton of slab sealing but nothing this large. We normally roll with an 18' roller or poor out a ribbon and squeegee across the surface. That ain't gonna work here - way too much surface area.

All input welcome. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

Following


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

How did this go? What product to use? I'm doing one soon.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

illusionsgame said:


> How did this go? What product to use? I'm doing one soon.



Seal it with v155 100% solids epoxy primer, 2 coats of V400 polyamide. Both products can be sprayed with any commercial grade sprayer.


Otherwise you can use 100% solids epoxy or a quick cure polyurea system but those typically need to be squeegee and backrolled.


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for that... Not sure what you mean by v155, but I take your point. Thanks again


----------

